# last pictures of pups



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just down loaded the last pictures of some of the last few pups before they went off


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!!! I would love a Dali one day


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are adorable Carol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

MrsNik said:


> They are adorable!!!! I would love a Dali one day


they are fun best thing is there always up for walks no matter the weather or time 
never wear them out,
and love nothing more to cuddle weather you want one or not


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

What a kindergarden! How could you part with them?!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> What a kindergarden! How could you part with them?!


difficult very difficult to part with


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awwwww


----------

